# Gave the RS a clean!



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

With the decent weather at the weekend I took the opportunity of giving the TTRS a long overdue wash. Need to get a decent product to sort out my exhaust tips but other than that am quite pleased with the results&#8230; 8)


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking good. Did you use anything on it, or just normal process?

Phil


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Beautiful 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking great Si , be even better if it was Suzuka :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

looks like a fine job to me, nice to see an actual colour rather than primer or grey


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

philnotts99 said:


> Looking good. Did you use anything on it, or just normal process?
> 
> Phil


Thanks Phil. I haven't got any fancy products so just the normal process to be honest, which for me is:

Pressure washer to get rid of the worst of the dirt
Shampoo with wash mitt using Meguiars Gold Class
Rinse off with the pressure washer
Dry/polish with microfibre cloths

I do want to get some decent sealant/wax to give it a decent layer of protection at some point, but for a quick couple of hour clean the above seems to work for me...


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

hugy said:


> Beautiful 8)


Thanks Hugy...


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

neilc said:


> Looking great Si , be even better if it was Suzuka :wink:


Ha ha - cheers Neil!

Suzuka better than Sepang? Not in my eyes! I think Patrick had it right with his 'primer grey' comment! :wink:


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> looks like a fine job to me, nice to see an actual colour rather than primer or grey


Thanks Patrick...yeah sepang beats primer every time! 

Although in honesty I really like suzuka - was my second choice after sepang... :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah Suzuka is nice really  but I like a bit of colour to cars that have some punch


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If I could I would have the lambo orange or green, they are stunning but probably wouldn't suit the TT


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Looks good - hope you use(d) the two bucket method, even for the quick clean :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

3 bucket method if you're suffering from a hangover in the process


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

beepcake said:


> Looks good - hope you use(d) the two bucket method, even for the quick clean :lol:


I can only see 1 bucket in the pictures!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

One bucket! Nooooooio


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Burn the heretic!!!

And give me his car


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Lovely car and lovely colour to show the shine.


----------



## SCORPIO (May 25, 2013)

nice one


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

beepcake said:


> Looks good - hope you use(d) the two bucket method, even for the quick clean :lol:


Thanks beepcake 

Yes I use the two bucket method - particularly with a colour like Sepang it's just too easy to introduce swirl marks anyway so do what I can to minimise that...


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

philnotts99 said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good - hope you use(d) the two bucket method, even for the quick clean :lol:
> ...


Ha ha Phil - you'd make a good detective...almost! :wink:

Yes there is only one bucket in the pics...but you can't see the 2nd bucket which is out of shot...


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

foster2108 said:


> Lovely car and lovely colour to show the shine.


Thanks - yes Sepang really does gleam when clean & polished...


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

SCORPIO said:


> nice one


Thanks! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

